# Another Way to Measure your HGH



## Eric Smith (May 23, 2022)

*HOW TO USE - hGH*

First be advised that the only true form of *hGH* comes in the form of a lyophilized powder, any other form that you see advertised or offered is NOT true *hGH*. The only way to administer true *HGH* is by subcutaneous or intra-muscular injection.

*hGH* is fragile and needs to be protected from both the light and the heat. hGH should be stored in a cool fridge 36 - 46 degrees Fahrenheit or 2-6 degrees Centigrade;before and after its reconstitution UNLESS... you are using the product JTPN or SAIZEN. Almost all brands of somatropin (hGh) need to be stored, shipped and remain in a refridgerated location. There only two brands (that I know of) that can survive normal room temperature during storage and shipping; however only before mixture or reconstitution. ALL BRANDS need to be refridgerated after being reconstituted (mixing the lyophilized poweder and the bacteriostatic water).

* RECONSTITUTING AND MEASURING hGH*

Your vial *of hGH (either JTPN, SAIZEN, SEROSTIM, CRYOTROPIN, GENTROPIN, JINOTROPIN, NORDITROPIN etc..)* is in the form of a lyophilized powder and comes with a small bottle of bacterostatic water for mixing. The amount of the powder should be indicated on the vial, it will stated Units (IU's) or Milligrams (mg). If in milligrams the conversion is precisely 1mg=2.7IU but they state in general taht 1mg = 3IU's so 4IU's equal 1.33mg. As a phyhsician I use the precise measurement but most people use the 1mg = 3IU's since that is the standard commonly referenced by mfgs.

We will add the bacteriostatic water (or sterile water) to the lyophilized powder {some patients and physicians i've spoken with during my experience of 20years on this product use liquid vitamin B12 to reconstitute} and thus prepare for injection.

What you choose to reconstitute hGH with depends on how rapidly we use the GH. Bacteriostatic water is basically sterile water with 0.9% Benzyl Alcohol added, and this Alcohol keeps anything from growing in the water, thus making it safe for injection for the longest amount of time, about three to three 1/2 weeks. If the amount of GH in our vial is enough to last for a few weeks at our desired daily dosage then bacteriostatic water is the way to go and diluent of choice. Many users {for bodybuilding use about 2-5 IU's a day} and remember most vials will be used up long before any bacteria begins to grow in the reconstituted*hGH*. So it's really a personal preference which diluent you use.

*RECONSTITUTING

1.)* Take some alcohol and swab the stopper {top of the vial} of your *hGH *vial and the dilutent water.

*2.)* Take a 3cc syringe with a 23 or 25 gauge needle (1" or 1.5") and draw up the amount of your preferred dilutent. The amount isn't critical, other than making sure you know exactly how much you have used. The rule of thumb is choose an amount that will make measuring the final product easy


_Example: 1ml (cc) per 10IU vial of _*hGH*_ means each 10 mark on U100 syringe equals 1 IU of _*HGH*
_2ml (cc) added to a 10 IU vial of _*HGH*_ means each 20 mark on a U100 syringe equal 1 IU of _*HGH*
_3ml (cc) added to a 10 IU vial of _*HGH*_ means the 30 mark on U100 syringe would equal 1 IU of _*HGH*
*3.)* Then you take the syringe {alread having the dilutent} and push it into the vial contianing the lyophilized powder, you may want to angle it so that the needle touches the side of the vial, and avoiding injecting the dilutent directly onto the lyophilized powder, you want to make it run slowly down the side of the vial (don't force it all at once or don't rush it in).

*4.)* After all of the dilutent has been added to the vial of *hGH*, gentlly swirl (but do NOT agitate or violently shake the vial) until the lyophilized powder has dissolved and you are left with a clear liquid. The *hGH* is now ready for use. Store your reconstituted *hGH* in the refrigerator and if you used bacteriostatic water to reconstitute, it will be good for about three weeks. If you used sterile water, then it will only be good for about 4 -5 days.

*MEASURING*

After you have reconstituted the hGH, you need to know how to measaure the amount for injection right? You need to use a U-100 Insulin Syringe to draw and inject the hGH. Here's how: since you know the amount of IU's in your *HGH* vial and you know how much water you have diluted it with, just divide as listed below: You need to know the following -


1ml = 1cc = 100 IU's
So take the number of IU's of the *hGH* off of the label of the lyophilized powder (most common is 4 or 10iu's) divide that into the amount of dilutent we used. 

Example- 

We used 1cc or a ml of water; we also have a 10 IU vial of *hGH*. 

We know from above that 1cc = 100 IU's, so we have 100 IU's of water.

We now divide the 100 IU's (the amount of our water) by 10 IU's (the amount of *hGH*)


100 IU / 10 IU = 10
This 10 will perfectly correspond with the markings on a U100 insulin syringe. In our example, every 10 mark on the syringe will equal 1 IU of *hGH*. You want to draw 2 IU's of GH? ....draw out to the 20 mark on the syringe.

*SUMMARY:*

1.) How much actual *hGH* you are dealing with (read the vial 4IU or 10IU?)

2.) How much water (dilutent) are you using to add to the *hGH*.

3.) Divide the amount of water in units by the amount of hGH in units.

4.) This result will equal the measurement on your U100 Insulin syringe per unit of GH.

5.) multiply the number you get {same as in step 4} by how many units you want to inject. This is the number to draw to on your syringe.


----------



## rawdeal (May 23, 2022)

A great Owners Manual


----------



## Alex001wong (Jul 14, 2022)

Thanks for your instruction! Do you recommand any brand of hgh?


----------



## pat.fitpro (Jul 26, 2022)

Pfizer gh pretty good, hygetropin and somabiotech affordable.


----------

